
Tesla vs. Comma.ai: Geohot Challenges Elon Musk to Navigate Golden Gate Bridge - Osiris30
http://electrek.co/2016/04/06/tesla-autopilot-comma-ai-geohot-elon-musk/
======
Osiris30
This follows the large profile in Bloomberg in Dec 2015 on George Hotz
autonomous driving plans:

"George Hotz is taking on Google and Tesla by himself"
[http://www.bloomberg.com/features/2015-george-hotz-self-
driv...](http://www.bloomberg.com/features/2015-george-hotz-self-driving-car/)

